# My boys...



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Booker...my wether... 5 year old Boer


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And Dallas....my buck 2 yo Fainter


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Dallas is a cutie! I love Booker's ears


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks  They aren't the best pics but it's too cold to go out and get more...lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute boys!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> They aren't the best pics but it's too cold to go out and get more...lol


I can't see a thing wrong with either of the pictures. I have to agree - Booker is a definite looker! Dallas has some very unique coloring and those expressive ears that go up and down and are just too funny and cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Goatcrazy! I may be replacing Booker so I can get an Angora goat and make a bit of feed money back....but he is a nice goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Booker is adorable ! I love the horns on Dallas , nice rack , lolol.
He is very handsome as well


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cute faces


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Cathy...I really got Booker since he was the only wether available the time in my price range. He is cute,he used to be more friendly but his previous owner never trimmed his hooves...so we did and now he is afraid that every time we touch him,we are going to do something awful to him...sooo if yuo don't have food,he is very leary!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my I love his horns!!! They are both stunning!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Your boys are awesome !!!booker is a looker....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And she rhymes  Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Booker is adorable ! I love the horns on Dallas , nice rack , lolol.
> He is very handsome as well


Thanks tricky


----------

